# WTB Fly Rod



## sandphlea (Feb 21, 2009)

I am looking to get back into fly fishing and do not like my old cheap setup. I don't really want to spend a fortune on a new setup. So I am looking to see if anyone here has a relatively inexpensive setup they would like to sell, preferably a 9' #9


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Not happy with current cheap rod, but want something really inexpensive to replace it with? What am I missing?


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

A friend of mine is selling the rod below. It's been used only a few times.

He is military, PCSing soon, and is a motivated seller. It might be worth a phone call.

Contact Jim at 910-728-5125

Orvis Clearwater 4 piece fly rod 9 ft, 9 wt: $150


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

If you buy that Orvis 9wt rod, there is an excellent reel for sale on here that would make a nice pair. Scroll down and find "Lamson Velocity" for sale by Chris V. Best price on a reliable reel I've seen on here in a while. Comes with a spare spool and all.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I have TFO Signature series II which has only been used 5-6 times. It is a 9' in a 9wt. It includes a hard case. Will sell it for $90. You can pm me or call @ 225-921-9192 if interested.


----------

